# New Frag System Setup



## devin98 (Jan 29, 2012)

Hi Everyone,

Finally bit the bullet and started a ground up prop system build. I have been in the hobby for years and always enjoyed having tanks and raising coral but what I found most enjoyable over the years was the aqua culturing of corals. I decided with this prop system build that I need to do it right no skimping (mostly on time and planning) because the animals will suffer.

At the moment the system is still in final planning stage but here is my vision.

48"x30"x12" main prop tank (On Order Feb 27/12 delivery date)
48"x18"x18" sump (Purchased working on baffles and design)
Duel 250W DE Sunlight Supply Lumen Max 3 (Installed)
Duel 250W Sunlight Supply Galaxy HQI Ballast (Installed)
Vertex IN-250 Skimmer (Installed This Thing Is Huge!)
RKL Controller with ATO (Installed)
EcoMarine Vortech MP10ES
Mag-Drive 1200 Return (Installed

My whole idea was scalability I wanted to option of adding another 48x30x12 prop tank to the existing sump (hence the large sump and skimmer) 

The build will take place in my currently unfinished basement, if there is a need or demand for a second tank to be setup I already have a corner of the basement scheduled for a fish room/prop room but before I dedicated all that real-estate and money building the room I wanted to make sure there would be a demand.

I will try to keep the thread updated as much as possible as I go though the build let me know if you have any comments or questions.


----------



## devin98 (Jan 29, 2012)

Stand built and lights hung


----------



## devin98 (Jan 29, 2012)

Really working on a clean install;


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Looks like a great start! What kinds of coral will you be fragging?


----------



## devin98 (Jan 29, 2012)

For the most part SPS and Zoos, since it is a new system I will be starting with zoos.

-Devin


----------



## disman_ca (Nov 12, 2011)

I'll be following this thread in envy. Good start for sure.


----------



## devin98 (Jan 29, 2012)

More updates, nothing too exciting. Water tested the sump no leaks, installed the laundry sink and plumbing for RO/DI (plumbing messy but only a temp installation)


----------



## fiftyfive (Feb 12, 2012)

i too am building something along these lines, even the basement looks similar, best of luck


----------



## Naoko (Jan 22, 2011)

Since you're going to have a couple of hundred gallons of water down there you way want to seriously look into a HRV unit or some good high quality exhaust fans...humidity can be a killer on your home's construction and the heating/cooling system.

Looks like a good build you have going, now lets get some water flowing


----------



## devin98 (Jan 29, 2012)

I agree totally, once I add the second tank I am building a dedicated fish room that will have a exhaust fan on a humidistat. At the moment I am sitting at about 50% humidity without a dehumidifier running in the summer I may need to step that up.


----------



## iBetta (Jun 19, 2011)

totally subscribed! ill be looking for some soft corals, chaeto and zoos since i leave near your area too!


----------



## devin98 (Jan 29, 2012)

Its been a while since I updated, the frag tank is coming a long great all parameters are very stable just fighting a bit of brown algae fairly normal for a new system.

I moved a few pcs in the tank. I also have some smaller frags in there for grow out.


----------



## iBetta (Jun 19, 2011)

omg someone in rhill!! when will you be able to sell the zoos?!?! i want them!!! *.*


----------



## devin98 (Jan 29, 2012)

my goal is not to just provide small fresh cut frags but to actually grow mini colony's a lot of zoos are ready to go now but still building the selection


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

Were i like that you want to grow them out before you sell... You dont make Money this way.

But I will buy from you if you do it, If the prices is fair.


I support my Fragging reefers.


----------



## iBetta (Jun 19, 2011)

since u are so close im ready to purchase some zoos whenever u're ready to sell some!


----------



## devin98 (Jan 29, 2012)

My main goal is actually is not profit, this is the best part of the hobby for me, propagation and watching it grow while hopefully reducing the reliance on wild harvested coral and providing better quality more hearty coral for fellow hobbyists.


----------



## iBetta (Jun 19, 2011)

but then surely i would want to at least trade them for something (even though my tank is pretty bare). I wouldnt let myself off for receiving nice frags either


----------

